# Ovulation detection



## Sarah1108 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've been tracking my cycles for 2 full months and am half way through my 3rd month and I'm not seeing a definitive time that I'm ovulating. Is it possible that I am and it's just not easily detected? As in, I'm not sure I'm feeling any symptoms and my waking temp doesn't seem to have an obvious spike and my CM doesn't seem overly sticky. My periods are regular, however. Would I not have a period if I'm not ovulating? Sorry, I'm still learning.

Thanks!!


----------



## rosie2727 (Sep 14, 2013)

Can you post a link to your chart? Or at least a screen shot of them?

I've heard that even if you don't O, it's possible to have a period. But I think if you have regular cycles, that is most normally a good sign. Are you using an app to chart, or just doing it yourself? Fertility friend has a great charting tool and will tell you when you O'd (if it detects it). I'd try inputting all your historical data into there and see what it determines.


----------

